# Cheap 5C closer for lathe



## ptgord (Nov 13, 2011)

New at posting & could not upload more than 2 pics. Not an elegant product but it seems it will do the intended job. 5C collet closer for Jet GH 1340W lathe. Didn't have anything to use for hand wheel so tried bending rebar to fill the need. Came out better than I expected. Used 1" ID black pipe for drawbar and added 1.5" end to allow enough metal for threading to outside of collet. Have since added small collar around pipe on outboard end to keep centered through headstock. Headstock length with chuck removed is about 21 inches. Used it to drill ends of screws today and there was a little wobble until I added outboard collar. Used setscrews to hold hand wheel on pipe so I can adjust length if needed. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 13, 2011)

Does the pipe fit the spindle without slop? Made be a alum/brass thrust collar to not score the end of the spindle. Hand wheel has a large mass at that diameter. May have to avoid high rpm. Just some thoughts. I made my own drawbar as well, but it as for small collets used in my old Atlas 10" lathe, 3ATs. I used a removable bar to tighten/loosen the bar.


----------



## ptgord (Nov 15, 2011)

pdentrem said:


> Does the pipe fit the spindle without slop? Made be a alum/brass thrust collar to not score the end of the spindle. Hand wheel has a large mass at that diameter. May have to avoid high rpm. Just some thoughts. I made my own drawbar as well, but it as for small collets used in my old Atlas 10" lathe, 3ATs. I used a removable bar to tighten/loosen the bar.



Pipe is about 1.3 " so I did make collar to fill closer to 1.6" bore. Have since added permanent brass spider so the handle now bears against that. I made wheel larger in case I ever want to turn lathe manually for special threading as to shoulder. 

Did have some concern about weight then thought it may just balance against 20 pound chuck hanging on the other end. This may not make any sense but have not noticed any vibration etc.


----------



## Video_man (Nov 16, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur said:


> I would be a LOT less concerned about weight than I am concerned about the safety of having an open-spoked wheel of that diameter spinning at even a few hundred RPM.
> 
> Please be careful. There's a good reason why Royal Machine Co. originally made the handwheels for their collet closers as a solid wheel, then stopped making the handwheel style completely. A few years ago, litigation got the better of them and now they no longer offer the lever-type collet closer or parts enough to build one. Now they sell only the fully-enclosed, stationary air-operated collet closers.



Thanks for the info on the Royal closers, I have one of their custom handwheel type bought in 1999.  Simple and elegant, you would not think anybody could possibly get hurt on it.  The lawyers have ruined another good thing.....


----------



## normks (Nov 27, 2011)

well it lookes like a closer i have made for my old enco . i also have a support bushing on the rear to pull .   loose  that big wheel  slot the hub and use a  spanner wrench to draw it.  thread the pipe bush and thread the hub  loose the set screw then fully adjustable and have every thing small enought to come through the cover in case you need in there.


----------

